# Hay Grapalator Accumulate & Grapple for $4,500



## NVLong4n1 (Jun 8, 2009)

New way of getting square bale hay out of the field. Equipment cost under $5,000. Watch video on youtube or my website wrlonginc.com.

This is called the Grapalator

Please comment on what you think.

Any questions please call

Nelson
wrlonginc.com


----------



## suhrj (Oct 23, 2008)

Triple C makes a grapple for $1000.00 less! 
The Original Flatbed Bale Handler 
Heavy Duty!


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I saw those drag type accumulators at the farm show, that's going to pick up a dirt and debris dragging the bales across the field.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

I would think anytime you drag hay across the field your going to have dirt in the hay real bad. I see some in my hay by it just being laid on the ground i cant imagine how much it would be by dragging it across the field, straw might not be to bad, but ill keep the accumalator i have.
THOMAS


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

This year we'd have MUD in the bales if we dragged them across the field. How can you drag a pack of bales when you're doing 2nd or 3rd cut alfalfa and have any leaves left? I wouldn't use one if they gave it to me.

Rodney


----------



## sedurbin (May 30, 2009)

I use a Haymaster 8 bale accumulator and grapple, in Missouri, no problem with dirt being stuck on the bottom of bales. It is a good way to deal with sq bale pick up.


----------



## rosecloudfarm (Jan 2, 2010)

I am interested in hearing from anyone who has used the WRLong grappalator.


----------



## Walker Farms (Jun 13, 2010)

How has your accumalator held up so far? Just purchased a used one yesterday for our farm. Getting back into the square bale business a little.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Not impressed.....I don't have a skid steer and I'm sure not going to buy one to drag bales around and I wouldn't want to use my frond-end loader because of the side loads it would put on it. I'll stick with my Hoelscher.


----------



## NVLong4n1 (Jun 8, 2009)

rosecloudfarm said:


> I am interested in hearing from anyone who has used the WRLong grappalator.


There have been many of these units sold around the country since April of 2009. This piece of equipment called the "Grapalator" and it will will accumulate and transport hay, it's not just a grapple. When I talk with people the two biggest concerns they have are will I get dirt in my hay and will it work with alfalfa. The feedback I'm getting is that after using the equipment there are no issues with picking up dirt and that it works just find in alfalfa.

Nelson Long
W. R. Long Inc.
252-823-4570


----------

